# Sticky  schematic of how a turbo system works



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ironically enough I found this outstanding pic in an ebay auction for one of those "turbo whistles" lol

you can delete it if you see fit, but many people know a turbo adds HP, yet they have no idea what is involved.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

there are different types of setups for turbo kits, but that schematic gives you the "general" idea on how it would work.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> there are different types of setups for turbo kits, but that schematic gives you the "general" idea on how it would work.


exactly. its not extremely detailed and it gives a nice simple "laymens terms" idea.

rock on ebay, rock on :thumbup:


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

It'd be nice to see a schematic for a twin-turbo setup.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

on a v-6 you have 2 intake manifolds, there is a turbo attached to each with their own intercoolers and manifolds.

if you have a turbo feeding into a turbo that is called duel charging and should only be used by the pro's because its extremely easy to blow up an engine.

i believe this is correct. any one else care to elaborate?


----------



## guam_boy00 (Mar 2, 2005)

I like it... gives a simple understanding of a turbo


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

exelent find pete that gives us a basic understanding to turbos 
kinda gives people a starting point


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

must be a high boost kit...i dont see a wastegate ;p


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

pete? said:


> if you have a turbo feeding into a turbo that is called duel charging and should only be used by the pro's because its extremely easy to blow up an engine.
> 
> i believe this is correct. any one else care to elaborate?


there are many types of turbo systems...off the top of my head:
-single turbo
-twin turbo systems
-sequential turbo systems
-compounded turbo systems
-electrical compounded turbo sytems
-variable geometry turbo systems

a lot of newer turbocharger technology can be found in the diesel industry


----------



## The Ben (Jun 14, 2005)

Where would the maf go? Is it before the turbo?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

The Ben said:


> Where would the maf go? Is it before the turbo?


it would be on the same pipe as the air intake (MAF is the device used to measure air intake)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

pete? said:


> it would be on the same pipe as the air intake (MAF is the device used to measure air intake)


You can also put it in the piping between the intercooler and the engine. Doesn't matter where it is, as long as the air is metered before it enters the combustion chamber, so the ECU knows how much fuel to let the injectors spray. A _Blow-Through_ MAF system does not require the Blow Off Valve to be recirculated, like a _Draw Through_ system would. Unless of course you _want_ to blow clouds of black smoke during a shift.......


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im pretty sure that pictures is from howstuffworks.com but its a good generalization


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> im pretty sure that pictures is from howstuffworks.com but its a good generalization


^ didnt even think of that. i just hosted it on my photo bucket so the ebay people wouldnt delete it and then i have a pretty useful thread with the pic being a :redx: lol.

so if anyone knows for sure where this came from please, by all means post it up.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/turbo4.htm 

i was right, directly from howstuffworks


----------



## nissan280zx (Sep 15, 2005)

i wish i knew as much as yall did...i think i posted something in a wroung forum...but ill get it in here


----------



## nissan280zx (Sep 15, 2005)

i wanted to know if i could put a undercarriage turbo on a 1983 nissan 280zx datson its not a turbo but i would like to put stage 2 and stage 3 turbo on it...i also want the turbo that goes on the top but i cant remember what you call it...well if anyone knows please let me know...thanks


----------



## zuzto (Oct 8, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> You can also put it in the piping between the intercooler and the engine. Doesn't matter where it is, as long as the air is metered before it enters the combustion chamber, so the ECU knows how much fuel to let the injectors spray.


I must desagree... the maf must, go in the filter, before the turbo, and never inside the system pressure.
Let me explain, if u put the MAF inside the pressure system, i mean in the tubes after the turbo and before the engine, u r gonna have wrong meditions, and if u have more PSI then u r gonna have more failure of ur car, cause the maf is not working with air, is working with pressure.

Sorry my little english.

In spanish maybe i could explain better.
Los sistemas presurizados no tiene flujo, y el MAF entre mas libras de presion reciba, se calienta y malinforma a la ECU, simplemente basta ver un 300zx donde tiene el MAF, en el flitro. no despues del turbo. Saludos.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You can put the MAF between the turbo and the throttle, its called a blow through system but it needs a MAF with a high limit (z32 afm) and an ecu retune.
Some aftermarket fuel management systems can utilise a MAP sensor


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

"on a v-6 you have 2 intake manifolds, there is a turbo attached to each with their own intercoolers and manifolds."

Pete?

You are partially right on this one. Allow me to cite two examples that are the exception to your statement...1. 84-89 300ZX turbo and the revered Buick Grand National. Both have V6s with one turbo. The Z's turbo is located on the driver's side. The passenger side manifold has a crossover pipe coming out of it going over the top of the bell housing to the turbo.
The Grand National's turbo is located between the radiator and the engine, up top, slightly off center, in front of the passenger side head. 
I also believe that the 81 Pontiac Trans am had a turbo 4.9L V8 where the single turbo was in the front.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

*How A Turbo Works..101*

*How a Turbo System Works *
Engine power is proportional to the amount of air and fuel that can get into the cylinders. All things being equal, larger engines flow more air and as such will produce more power. If we want our small engine to perform like a big engine, or simply make our bigger engine produce more power, our ultimate objective is to draw more air into the cylinder. By installing a Garrett turbocharger, the power and performance of an engine can be dramatically increased.

So how does a turbocharger get more air into the engine? Let us first look at the schematic below:
1 Compressor Inlet 
2 Compressor Discharge 
3 Charge air cooler (CAC) 
4 Intake Valve 
5 Exhaust Valve 
6 Turbine Inlet 
7 Turbine Discharge









*The components that make up a typical turbocharger system are:*








The air filter (not shown) through which ambient air passes before entering the compressor (1) 
The air is then compressed which raises the air’s density (mass / unit volume) (2) 
Many turbocharged engines have a charge air cooler (aka intercooler) (3) that cools the compressed air to further increase its density and to increase resistance to detonation 
After passing through the intake manifold (4), the air enters the engine’s cylinders, which contain a fixed volume. Since the air is at elevated density, each cylinder can draw in an increased mass flow rate of air. Higher air mass flow rate allows a higher fuel flow rate (with similar air/fuel ratio). Combusting more fuel results in more power being produced for a given size or displacement 
After the fuel is burned in the cylinder it is exhausted during the cylinder’s exhaust stroke in to the exhaust manifold (5) 
The high temperature gas then continues on to the turbine (6). The turbine creates backpressure on the engine which means engine exhaust pressure is higher than atmospheric pressure 
A pressure and temperature drop occurs (expansion) across the turbine (7), which harnesses the exhaust gas’ energy to provide the power necessary to drive the compressor 


*What are the components of a turbocharger?*

The layout of the turbocharger in a given application is critical to a properly performing system. Intake and exhaust plumbing is often driven primarily by packaging constraints. We will explore exhaust manifolds in more detail in subsequent tutorials; however, it is important to understand the need for a compressor bypass valve (commonly referred to as a Blow-Off valve) on the intake tract and a Wastegates for the exhaust flow.

*Other Components*

*Blow-Off (Bypass) Valves *
The Blow-Off valve (BOV) is a pressure relief device on the intake tract to prevent the turbo’s compressor from going into surge. The BOV should be installed between the compressor discharge and the throttle body, preferably downstream of the charge air cooler (if equipped). When the throttle is closed rapidly, the airflow is quickly reduced, causing flow instability and pressure fluctuations. These rapidly cycling pressure fluctuations are the audible evidence of surge. Surge can eventually lead to thrust bearing failure due to the high loads associated with it. 
Blow-Off valves use a combination of manifold pressure signal and spring force to detect when the throttle is closed. When the throttle is closed rapidly, the BOV vents boost in the intake tract to atmosphere to relieve the pressure; helping to eliminate the phenomenon of surge.









*Wastegates *
On the exhaust side, a Wastegates provides us a means to control the boost pressure of the engine. Some commercial diesel applications do not use a Wastegates at all. This type of system is called a free-floating turbocharger. 

However, the vast majority of gasoline performance applications require a Wastegates. There are two (2) configurations of Wastegates, internal or external. Both internal and external Wastegates provide a means to bypass exhaust flow from the turbine wheel. Bypassing this energy (e.g. exhaust flow) reduces the power driving the turbine wheel to match the power required for a given boost level. Similar to the BOV, the Wastegates uses boost pressure and spring force to regulate the flow bypassing the turbine.

*Internal Wastegates* are built into the turbine housing and consist of a “flapper” valve, crank arm, rod end, and pneumatic actuator. It is important to connect this actuator only to boost pressure; i.e. it is not designed to handle vacuum and as such should not be referenced to an intake manifold.









*External Wastegates* are added to the exhaust plumbing on the exhaust manifold or header. The advantage of external Wastegates is that the bypassed flow can be reintroduced into the exhaust stream further downstream of the turbine. This tends to 
improve the turbine’s performance. On racing applications, this Wastegated exhaust flow can be vented directly to atmosphere.









*Oil & Water Plumbing* 

The intake and exhaust plumbing often receives the focus leaving the oil and water plumbing neglected.

Garrett ball bearing turbochargers require less oil than journal bearing turbos. Therefore an oil inlet restrictor is recommended if you have oil pressure over about 60 psig. The oil outlet should be plumbed to the oil pan above the oil level (for wet sump systems). Since the oil drain is gravity fed, it is important that the oil outlet points downward, and that the drain tube does not become horizontal or go “uphill” at any point.

Following a hot shutdown of a turbocharger, heat soak begins. This means that the heat in the head, exhaust manifold, and turbine housing finds it way to the turbo’s center housing, raising its temperature. These extreme temperatures in the center housing can result in oil coking. 

To minimize the effects of heat soak-back, water-cooled center housings were introduced. These use coolant from the engine to act as a heat sink after engine shutdown, preventing the oil from coking. The water lines utilize a thermal siphon effect to reduce the peak heat soak-back temperature after key-off. The layout of the pipes should minimize peaks and troughs with the (cool) water inlet on the low side. To help this along, it is advantageous to tilt the turbocharger about 25° about the axis of shaft rotation.

Many Garrett turbos are water-cooled for enhanced durability.

*Which Turbocharger is Right for Me or more affectionately known as My Turbo & Me*
Selecting the proper turbocharger for your specific application requires many inputs. With decades of collective turbocharging experience, the Garrett Performance Distributors can assist in selecting the right turbocharger for your application.

The primary input in determining which turbocharger is appropriate is to have a target horsepower in mind. This should be as realistic as possible for the application. Remember that engine power is generally proportional to air and fuel flow. Thus, once you have a target power level identified, you begin to hone in on the turbocharger size, which is highly dependent on airflow requirements. 

Other important factors include the type of application. An autocross car, for example, requires rapid boost response. A smaller turbocharger or smaller turbine housing would be most suitable for this application. While this will trade off ultimate power due to increased exhaust backpressure at higher engine speeds, boost response of the small turbo will be excellent. 

Alternatively, on a car dedicated to track days, peak horsepower is a higher priority than low-end torque. Plus, engine speeds tend to be consistently higher. Here, a larger turbocharger or turbine housing will provide reduced backpressure but less-immediate low-end response. This is a welcome tradeoff given the intended operating conditions.

Selecting the turbocharger for your application goes beyond “how much boost” you want to run. Defining your target power level and the primary use for the application are the first steps in enabling your Garrett Performance Distributor to select the right turbocharger for you.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=96681


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

This goes more into it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

doesn't make you any less fat or slow


----------



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

Zen31ZR said:


> You can also put it in the piping between the intercooler and the engine. Doesn't matter where it is, as long as the air is metered before it enters the combustion chamber, so the ECU knows how much fuel to let the injectors spray. A _Blow-Through_ MAF system does not require the Blow Off Valve to be recirculated, like a _Draw Through_ system would. Unless of course you _want_ to blow clouds of black smoke during a shift.......



This is not true. You should put the MAF before the turbo. MAF's were designed to stricktly measure the amount of airflow into the engine. They aren't designed to handle any type of pressure (i.e. boost) Also when you release the pressure (i.e. shifting or pushing in the clutch) where the BOV or wastegate would be activated the MAF would trip out and more than likely stall the engine. Even at idle the MAF is measuring the Airflow, in the event of a pressure release you essentially have a negative flow direction in the intake piping (depending on where you located your BOV) which in most cases would just cause the "door" in the MAF to close


----------



## 240SXDrift3r (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi i'm New here and wanted to Know more about Turbos! so i drew a little Pic LOL
is it correct?










The engine takes in Air and Fuel and Compresses and Combustion and etc... then Shoots it out the Exhaust manifold which is connected the the wastgate and Turbo and the Wastegate sends some to the trubo and some out right? then the internal wastegate from the turbo sends that exhaust into the Turbo and spins the turbine and some is discharged from the Internal wastegate to the exhaust pipe right? then the turbo gets Air from the intake and sends that mixture into the Intercooler or CAC which then sends it back into the Engine right? now please correct me if i'm Wrong and where does the BOV come in? btw i'm buying a 240SX in the next few months and plan to Turbo it soon


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

BOV goes anywhere after the cold sider of the intercooler, it's preferable to have it closer to the throttle body.


----------



## chubbs (Mar 14, 2007)

on a twin turbo engine you have a turbo on each exhaust manifold and its piped to one intake manifold


----------



## GTFORZA (Jul 20, 2006)

> This is not true. You should put the MAF before the turbo. MAF's were designed to stricktly measure the amount of airflow into the engine. They aren't designed to handle any type of pressure (i.e. boost) Also when you release the pressure (i.e. shifting or pushing in the clutch) where the BOV or wastegate would be activated the MAF would trip out and more than likely stall the engine. Even at idle the MAF is measuring the Airflow, in the event of a pressure release you essentially have a negative flow direction in the intake piping (depending on where you located your BOV) which in most cases would just cause the "door" in the MAF to close
> __________________
> Project Reaper (aka Project DIY)
> "That crazy DIY guy"
> ...


dude I know of plenty of turbo A32 maxima's with the maf after the turbo and they run freakin awesome. the bov is before the maf so the correct amount is recoginized that is running thruogh the motor.


----------



## Pinny (May 1, 2006)

*I wish*

I wish some young bloke had enough money to buy parts and pay for machine work, and could find some old mongrel living in a tin shed out the back of nowhere who would put together a stinking filthy performer and prove performance is within the reach of us all.

It doesnt need to cost $30,000 or if it does it should make like 1000 hp at the flywheel ladies. Stuff the back wheel crap.

Old Gazza.


----------



## Spartanic (Mar 25, 2004)

I think I seen this one in an old issue of Super Street several years ago. Check this out too:

Howstuffworks "How Turbochargers Work"


----------



## thomasz (Apr 25, 2008)

*turbo systems*

Thank for your introducing. i will contact with you.


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

i am wanting to turbo my 87 hardbody any suggestions. it has a z24 not sure what engine code, manual tranny.so if anyone can tell me what all i need that would be great. i was at a jy and seen an old z car with a turbo and i went back to get it and it was gone so if anyone can help that would be great thanks


----------

